
Should I Leave Lead SE in Canadian Startup for Amazon SDE-1 in US? - xuelang
I&#x27;ve been lead software engineer for 6 months (I&#x27;m also the first employee they have now, like a founding member). I&#x27;m also responsible for regular development management (e.g. sprint planning, executions). The current CTO is not as good as me (from my point of view) and I&#x27;m afraid he will be a blocker of the company growth and my career growth in the future.
If I leave for Amazon, I&#x27;ll start from entry level and cannot gain any management experience in at least 3 years.
Another main reason behind is that this is one of few opportunities I could get sponsored for H1B and move to US. Since the Canadian economics is declining, I&#x27;m wondering maybe its better to move to US now, which may even helpful if I ever want to start my own business later.
======
j45
Depending on the lesson, often the same lessons can present themselves in any
reasonably good decision.

If you're already making your plans 6 months into something, chances are you
will be learning lots anywhere you go, and all of those lessons, even when
they may not seem useful looking forward, have a tendency to connect dots in
hindsight .

The optimization of risk vs reward is a fun one. Risk is always there to be
taken when you have some in the bank. Same is true the other way. The key
thing to remember is both will take longer than anyone might want, as
overnight successes in 1-2 years often takes longer effort statistically where
no one is noticing.

------
theworstshill
Sounds like you already made up your mind and are just trying to justify it to
yourself. If Amazon is better - then of course the answer is yes.

~~~
xuelang
Well if I stay, I probably will gain more money in the future if company does
go well, but the risk is high as well (and most risk is out of my control).
Also if I leave now, they will have a hard time in next couple of months.

